# Filter for 46 Gallon?



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and new to African Cichlids. I'm setting up a tank in my office. I went to my LFS that specializes in cichlids and she recommended both an undergravel filter and an external filter. The external filter is the Penn Plax Cascade 300, and I can't get it to work. I think the motor is bad or something. I'm going to exchange it for a new one, and I'm wondering what you would recommend.

I would be open to any of kind of filter: canister, external, internal...whatever you think will work best.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

Filter types and models are often hotly debated because everyone seems to have a personal preference based on their experience. You can check the Product Reviews > Filters at the top of the page for some member reviews.

What experience do you have with filter types, that is, sponge, power or Hang on Back (HOB), internal, canister, or sump?

If you are planning on using sand substrate, avoid the undergravel filter (UGF).

What are the dimensions of your 46G tank? Is it a standard rectangular or something else?


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

Thank you!

I have only used a sponge filter because I am a betta person and they do best with little to no current 

However, I'm definitely willing to do needed maintenance. I'm a firm believer in doing something right or not doing it at all!

I am using crushed coral substrate and the under gravel filter is already installed and running. I'm thinking of that as more of a backup/extra filter and will be relying on the larger filter for the bulk of the filtration.

The tank is 36" wide, it's a bowfront.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Because of the tank size and substrate you are limited to smaller cichlids from limestone rich areas such as the African rift lakes and Central America, and to cichlids from crater lakes and brackish areas with similar hard and alkaline water qualities. Avoid cichlids that dig extensively because they disrupt the flow of water through the substrate. I like a filter called a Mattenfilter. It's a mega size cousin of a sponge filter. If you choose cichlids that would bite pieces off of a sponge filter, the Mattenfilter would need protection too. An inch thick sheet of coarse Matala mat works well. You can leave a space behind the Mattenfilter for heaters. Some cichlids assume heaters are toys and break them.


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

Which cichlids would you recommend for my tank and how many? I have a decent amount of Texas Holey Rock and some other darker rock in the tank too. The lady at my LFS said that she would put at least 14 in there. That seems high to me but I keep reading that you should overstock cichlids. This particular LFS specializes in cichlids and has been in business for a long time, so I want to trust her...but I can't help but think that she steered me wrong on the under gravel filter! If I could do it again (and maybe I will) I would have done sponge filters plus the power filter. She also sold me the Penn Plax Cascade 300 and I HATE that thing. After messing with it all day I bought the Aquaclear 70 on Amazon.


----------



## co4nd2 (May 17, 2015)

I had a Tanganyikan 46 bow front tank for about 9 years. Filtered by two Emperor 280 filters, though they performed well as far as water quality, there were several issues i had with them over the years, mainly maintenance, noise, and cost of operation.

I would recommend an AquaClear 70 and a Canister filter, or two AquaClear 70's, or even a single large canister filter, which is what I currently use.

Undergravel filters are looked down on now though 20 - 30 years ago I had great success with them. Surprised anyone still recommends them.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the added info.

Since you already have the UGF installed and are using a crushed coral substrate, I would just leave it IF you are happy with it. I'm assuming you are using an air pump to drive the air lifts for the UGF, correct?

UGF's are still used and many people are satisfied with their performance. The disadvantage to using them with cichlids that enjoy moving the substrate around is that the filter plate becomes uncovered and lessens their effectiveness.

As far as stocking your tank with cichlids, you will be somewhat limited on which species will work with the small footprint of the tank. I recommend posting a new question in the appropriate forum, that is, Malawi, Tanganyika or one of the other ones of the particular species you may be interested in keeping. You will get the best advice for choosing species there.

One other thing to consider is the hardness (GH), alkalinity (KH) and pH of your tap water for choosing species. Do you currently have an aquarium water test kit and if so, is it the liquid kit or the test strip style?


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

Well I already took the undergravel filter out. It seemed like a pain in the butt when I installed it, I don't like how it looks visually, and I feel like a canister and an Aquaclear 70 will probably be better for this tank. I will probably have enough trouble with the cichlids moving my rocks around, I don't want to worry about them moving the gravel off the plates as well.

I do have the API Master Freshwater Test Kit (liquid.) It will arrive today. I have a test kit for GH and KH at home. The lady at LFS told me not to worry about testing those, but I'm a thorough, obsessive person by nature...I bought the GH/KH kit to test for my betta tank since I've been having trouble with pH swings.

As far as species I am overwhelmed by the options! Malawi tend to be more colorful than Tanganyika, right? The main objective for this tank is COLOR!


----------



## co4nd2 (May 17, 2015)

I think you will have more options with Tanganyikans, many have more subdues colors it's true, but there are some good choices.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

You might consider an AC70 and a sponge filter driven by a powerhead- then you can direct the powerhead's output to create a current to help direct debris towards the AC70's pickup tube. It takes a little trial and error to figure out the best flow. Also, if you need to set up a hospital or fry tank, you can just pull the cycled sponge filter out and put it in a 10-20gal tank and it's instantly cycled.


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the input! I ended up going with the Aquaclear 70 and the Eheim Classic Canister. AC 70 is in the tank right now working great and the Eheim should be here on Wednesday. I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Good choices you've made. First of, you've got more than enough filtration with those 2 filters, and secondly, you're using multiple filters instead of a single unit. Those 2 filters will provide plenty of bio filtration and the high water turnover rate should keep that water nice and clear.


----------

